# Playing in the Water



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

cute pic.s!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Nice way to cool off.

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great way to cool off.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Hot Day+Samson+Hose+water=YAAAAAHOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Looks like a perfect way to cool off on a hot summer day! I love the picture of Cosmo just chilling in the water.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Goldens and water....inseperable! Cute video and pics!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh hahahaha... Geddy LOVES playing in the hose... or sprinkler... or pool lol!!


----------



## carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

What a cute video.  he barks to the water like "yeah come over here I will eat you " haha


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like a great way to cool off to me! It's so hot here these days, I wish someone would turn the hose on me.


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Haha!! Samson's antics really made me laugh! Too funny!! ...and then the extreme opposite, Cosmo just basking and relaxin while cooling off! What a couple of beauties!!


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

Samson is so funny! Wrigley likes all the plastic bottles out of the recycle bins too, whats up with that, looks like Cosmo has the right idea!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Wrigleysmom said:


> Wrigley likes all the plastic bottles out of the recycle bins too, whats up with that...


My wife was upset with me because I wouldn't pick up the yard before posting a video. I just told her "They've all got goldens....they'll understand..."


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Great video! Griff came running in to see who was playing! Samson is like Griff - Cosmo is like Jake - I can't get Griff to lay down in the pool... yet! He will dunk for pieces of carrot though - he likes to blow bubbles with his nose! :


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Perfect summertime golden fun.....add water and the party begins!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Great video! Griff came running in to see who was playing! Samson is like Griff - Cosmo is like Jake - I can't get Griff to lay down in the pool... yet! He will dunk for pieces of carrot though - he likes to blow bubbles with his nose! :


lol....Samson will blow bubbles too.....


----------

